# And They Wonder Why I'm Ticked!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This copied (plagiarized?) form a friend on facebook. But the shoe fits, so I thought I'd share....

This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity. Can you blame them for writing this?

Number 10) Only in America...could politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 per plate campaign fund-raising event.

Number 9) Only in America ...could people claim that the government still discriminates against black Americans when they have a black President, a black Attorney General and roughly 20% of the federal workforce is black while only 14% of the population is black 40+% of all federal entitlements goes to black Americans - 3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to Hispanics!

Number 8) Only in America...could they have had the two people most responsible for our tax code, Timothy Geithner (the head of the Treasury Department) and Charles Rangel (who once ran the Ways and Means Committee), BOTH turn out to be tax cheats who are in favor of higher taxes.

Number 7) Only in America...can they have terrorists kill people in the name of Allah and have the media and liberals react by fretting that Muslims might be harmed by the backlash.

Number 6) Only in America...would they make people who want to legally become American citizens wait for years in their home countries and pay tens of thousands of dollars for the privilege, while they discuss letting anyone who sneaks into the country illegally just 'magically' become American citizens (probably should be number one).

Number 5) Only in America....could the people who believe in balancing the budget and sticking by the country's Constitution be thought of as "extremists."

Number 4) Only in America...could you need to present a driver's license to cash a check, board an airplane or buy alcohol, but not to vote.

Number 3) Only in America...could people demand the government investigate whether oil companies are gouging the public because the price of gas went up when the return on equity invested in a major U.S. Oil company(Marathon Oil) averages 12% profit and they take all the risk and the US government takes by force 18.4% to 24.4% in gas tax for taking zero risk and doing absolutely nothing for that revenue other than creating a law to force the oil companies to give it to them. So the government makes 6% to 12% more profit than the oil companies themselves on gas sales for doing absolutely nothing but using force.

Number 2) Only in America....could the government collect more tax dollars from the people than any nation in recorded history, still spend a Trillion dollars more than it has per year - for total spending of $7-Million PER MINUTE, and the left complains that it still doesn't have nearly enough money for all their programs.

And Number 1) Only in America...could the so called "rich people" who pay 86% of all income taxes - be accused of not paying their "fair share" by people who don't pay any income taxes at all .

Ralph


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

On the topic of number 4.

My mother in law's boyfriend who is a cop in New York City says when they do sting operations on illegal immigration groups (organized crime getting paid by illegals to get them into our country and able to take part in all of our governed programs), they often find liberal material telling the illegal immigrants to vote Democrat in order to continue benefitting from all the "freebie" programs.There is literature telling them how to take advantage of our country any way you can think of. Blows my mind!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Oil companies hardly take all the risk. Why would the US even bother with middle east politics if it wasn't to protect western oil interests. I'm guessing the oil taxes barely make a dent in those costs.

BTW the gas taxes are used to maintain the social program call roads. Yes I know, its a liberal type system but so far private roads don't service all areas.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

And I'm proud to be an American

'Cause at least I know think I'm free

______

Just heard of a building permit incident at local county level that really hacked me off. Not liking the way our country is headed, from top to bottom.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a very good list except one thing:
The statement is: "Canadians list of Americans stupidity", right??? 
It's not AMERICANS that are stupid (although some are).
It's our GOVERNMENT that's STUPID.

You have to realize that 55 million people did vote for Obama, but over 100 million people did NOT vote for Obama.

Look at the list! 
In almost all 10 there's a reference to the GOVERNMENT!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just saw my canadien uncle for the first time in many years this past weekend. A lot of those sentiments ring true for him as well.


----------

